# Applying T-shirt vinyl with a hand iron



## affordable (Apr 6, 2007)

Can a hand iron be used to apply T-shirt vinyl?


----------



## diezelwear (Dec 25, 2009)

gonna go out on a limb here, only because inevitably someone will come along and say they've done it, and say no. you cannot get any real world useable results with an iron and vinyl.


----------



## bigwebman (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I agree with diezelwear, it might be possible, but not sure of the longevity. I believe you need the pressure that a heat press provides to get good results. Also, I am not sure that the iron would get hot enough. I have pressed vinyl with my press, and tried to pull off the backing sheet, and the vinyl would come up with it if I did not have the right settings. Maybe if you had a hot iron, and arms like Arnold........


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Time, temperature, and pressure is the key to applying vinyl graphics for the long run.


----------



## affordable (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks all. I have a group of students who wanted to press their own as part of a school project so while I waited for replies, I heated up the hand iron and setting it on high, without steam, using Thermo-flex by Specialty Materials, I applied it without incident. After peeling away the carrier sheet, I covered the vinyl and heated it a second time for better bonding. I will say, however, that the flat, smooth & consistent heat surface of a professional press looks better than the hand-ironed results. I will give it a couple of washes to see if there's any peeling and if not, it may work for their project if they insist on applying it themselves, as I think this is the objective of their school project.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

As you have experienced, it is possible to heat apply some films/vinyls with a hand iron. Durability will vary however, as with a hand iron you are not able to key in on the three important elements in a successful heat application: Time, Temperature, and Pressure.

Depending on the flexability of the application of the film/vinyl, you will have varying results, but I do not recommend it. As a project I'm sure it will be fine, but not to sell to anyone.


----------



## affordable (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree, as the end result would not be something I would be comfortable selling. Since they want to have the "hands-on" experience this will suffice as they will only use the shirts to present to their class and after that, longevity won't matter.


----------

